# Italy, the land of sun ...



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

... where it never snows, never get below 0°C, never storms ...

:lol: 



























































































---------------------





































---------------------


----------



## ocean spirit (Feb 10, 2006)

Lacky you...always sunny, never stormy, no problems with snow uhhh sooo quiet ... aaaaa so sss :sleepy: 
But!! :wink2: of course not :nono: ...ACTION annnnd wooow heavy times ..I like that!! :nuts:
Ej N.I., eccentric great images...


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Alpine Italy is not really Italy anyways


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Italy is really a diverse country! some northern parts seems another country...


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

wow. :lol:


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

eklips said:


> Alpine Italy is not really Italy anyways


The snow pictures are all from Po valley and below 250-300 mt of altitude


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Winter in Po valley, few outside Milan :cheers: 

http://sbegotti.altervista.org/immagini/Album/Galaverna301205/Galaverna301205.html


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the Italy as land-of-sun stereotype is one of the most ridiculous ever. Winter temperatures in the Po Valley (where the majority of Italians lives), are lower than that of London or Paris. Milan and Turin in the winter are colder than Copenhagen. A lot of tourists doesn't even imagine it and freeze their asses off.


Milan Malpensa airport:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Milan city centre


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Usual winter sights in Turin


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

one sunny country with snowy places as well ,just awesome Italia is so nice..coming this summer bitches..:O


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Turin









---------------

Milan





































































































The Scala


















Sforza's castle


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

great pictures i was just wondering where are all these places?:Is it Northern Italy?it must be..


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

The classic one: snowmobile in downtown Genoa :lol:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

loooooooooooool snowmobiles in Genoa!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Florence






Genoa



Bologna





And Rome


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Rome :cheers:


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

This seems very familiar somehow  Italy is fighting the land-of-sun stereotype while we're up here are fighting the opposite stereotype, the land-of-cold-weather stereotype. :lol: Keep on fighting the stereotypes! :cheers: 

It's too bad the snow you seem to get is wet though. Wet snow *sucks*!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

L'Italia sempre li sorpreserà


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Genoa


----------

